# Celebrity Hair Do's:The Braided Headband



## daer0n (Jun 12, 2008)

*Lauren Conrad
*The star of _The Hills_ keeps her golden tresses pulled back with a short, neat braid situated just above the crown of her head.




*Ashlee Simpson
*The newlywed channels her inner Greek-goddess with a graceful braid paired with stylish, side-swept bangs. 






*Alicia Keys
*The sexy chanteuse sports a neat hairline braid to help control her crazy-sexy-cool curly mane.




*Lindsay Lohan
*The actress rocks a sporty, swooping braid on the right side of her flowing hair on a night out in Cannes.






*Nicole Richie
*The new mom adds a touch of royalty to her laid-back California look with a braided crown on top of her loose, beach blonde locks.


Source


----------



## fiercely (Jun 12, 2008)

ahhh I was just looking at a tutorial for that a couple of months ago. I think the braided headband is soooo cute!



Thanks for posting that.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 12, 2008)

Am I the only person who thinks Ashlee looks super cute with this?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 12, 2008)

I want to try this its so cute!


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 12, 2008)

Hmm, it does seem like it's popping out everywhere. I wouldn't wear it, it looks too "hercules" to me. &lt;-- one of my fave kid movies.


----------



## ashlock.k (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm always afraid that I'll look like a dork if I tried this. But it's so cute on others!

Fiercely, where'd you see the tutorial? I'd love to read it.


----------



## KatJ (Jun 12, 2008)

I think that is one of the cutest looks! My forehead is way to awkward to pull off the straight up full frontal braid, but I think I'm getting enough length to try a variation.


----------



## cheller (Jun 12, 2008)

its not really that cute.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think it's really cute


----------



## magosienne (Jun 12, 2008)

i think it depends on the head wearing it and how the braid is done. it can look very cute.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 12, 2008)

I love the braided headband! I need to try it out one of these days.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 12, 2008)

I love these trend but i look so ridiculous lol oh well.


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 12, 2008)

I really like it!



I've tried one like Lindsey Lohan has in the picture just braided down one side of her hair and I keep meaning to try one across the top of my head because I think it looks really cute!

Here's a video I found on youtube which just shows the basic idea:

YouTube - Summer Hair: The Best Braids | Who What Wear Ep 17


----------



## ashlock.k (Jun 12, 2008)

thanks magneticheart!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Jun 13, 2008)

It's soooo cute! I think of it as a modern take from those medieval, King Arthur days.


----------

